# Close Encounter



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

After going two for two on opening day successes in my past turkey hunts, I was excited to try my luck this year with a limited entry tag for the Central region. Unfortunately, I couldn't turn up any birds away from the crowds this spring, so I was forced to go to a very popular area--lots of birds, but also lots of hunters.

Opening morning, I found myself in the perfect spot, with birds making all kinds of noise all around me. It was a lot of fun and I had several close encounters, but I didn't get a shot.

I went back two more times during the week with the same results. The birds were very vocal and I had several close calls, but couldn't quite get it done. I got busted more than once, so I figured I had nobody to blame but myself.

This morning, on my fourth day of hunting, it finally came together for me. The birds were amazingly quiet this morning. After a few sporadic calls at first light, it was like somebody hit the mute button. After a couple of hours of no sound and no sightings, I decided to head back to my vehicle, calling occasionally as I walked. Literally on my last call before I dropped off the final hill back to the road, I got an answer from about 150 yards back up behind me and off to the side.

I cut the distance in half and found a nice clearing in the otherwise thick oak brush. I got all set up and gave a few more calls. He kept answering--which was a welcome relief after the long silence--but, he wasn't budging. So, I decided to do what I know I shouldn't and couldn't do. I pulled out my best indian stalking skills and slooowly worked my way into the very thick brush. When I got to about 40 yards, I didn't dare go any further, so I sat down and waited.

Based on his gobbles and the clucking of his hens, I thought they might be gradually working their way towards me. After another 10 minutes or so, he was close enough that I could hear him as he fanned out his tail or walked through the leaves. His gobbles were almost thunderous at that close distance. But, still, I couldn't see anything through the thick oak brush. If nothing else, this was a ton of fun in the most intense way.

He let out another loud gobble and then, all of a sudden, there he was. About 15-20 yards away, I could see his head and upper body through the brush. It wasn't exactly an opening, but the twigs and stems were sparce enough that I was pretty certain I could get enough BBs through to put him down. Bang. Gobbler down.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome! that's a nice bird. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story and bird. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done, congrats!


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice bird! Your thread title along with your story had me thinking this was one of those " I almost got shot today " storys for the almost the whole thing. You really had me in suspense lol.

Also, That area in photos looks really familiar.... I just cant put my finger on it though


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

very pretty bird and a great story. That story right there is exactly what I like about Turkey hunting. Those moments when your interacting with a Tom and he's getting closer and closer but you dont quite know where he is. Man thats an awesome rush of intensity. As I read your post it was like I was right there with you. Thanks for the not hunting but going to work on a Saturday morning pick me up.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice to see some good birds scored,,,well done !

I think I recognize that steep hill behind ya 8)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Great story and good looking bird. Congrats.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good story and very nice bird! Congrats!


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Nice to see some good birds scored,,,well done !
> 
> I think I recognize that steep hill behind ya 8)


It wouldn't surprise me if you recognize it. Like I said, this is a very popular area. Not a secret by any means. But, the hunting was still good. Lots of fun.

Thanks for the comments all.


----------

